

The decline of the Online Message Board - The Old Internet Neighborhoods - ChrisArchitect
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/07/10/remembrance-of-message-boards-past/

======
zwieback
Seems to me that people prefer talking over listening and answering. Topic-
specific boards focus the discussion away from the individual toward a topic.
FB and Twitter do the opposite but if people really preferred groups then they
wouldn't be in decline.

The article and comments also raise a couple additional points: there's now a
large body of archived knowledge on the web and some decent Q&A sites so
asking questions on message boards isn't the preferred mode anymore.

Having said that, I still miss Usenet.

